# Afgoo Scrog



## primitive (Mar 11, 2009)

Third grow, first scrog!

It's a PVC frame on legs with two 6'' net trellises superimposed on each other for 3'' holes.  This may be overkill, we'll see.

16 Afgoo in a 4x4 ebb&flow table under 1000w HPS.  Any pointers along the way as I post updates are most welcome.

These were first vegged under CFL's in a tent, now still vegging under the HPS just until they're tall enough to train under the net.

Enjoy!

Edit:  I tried taking care of the mag. def. in the third pic with epsom salts, hopefully I'll see results soon.


----------



## primitive (Mar 20, 2009)

Been in flower for five days now.  I weighed the center down with a brick on a string to keep it fairly concave but these plants are very hardy, they've managed to push it back out to the point where the net is more or less even but puffing up a bit everywhere but the center.

I'd love any opinions on two Scrog tips I'm following but not sure of.  One is to cut large fan leaves in half rather than cut them off completely when they're in the way.  Supposedly less stressful to the plant while still increasing airflow and light coverage.  I can see how this makes sense but if there isn't much of a difference I'd rather not waste the time.  The second tip I've seen is to wait until after the stretch to thin out the area under the net/canopy.  I mean, everything I've read says to remove all the leaves and smaller shoots that won't reach the canopy.  But some say to start trimming under the canopy as soon as the canopy starts to fill in, others to leave it alone until the stretch in flower and training is done, or growth will be stunted.  I'd love for any resident Sensisage to chime in w/ some wisdom on this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2009)

I've only done 1 scrog, and did it quite a bit differently.  The growing tips were pushed back through the screen and trained to grow horizontally.  Until I flowered, there was virtually nothing above the screen.  When I started flowering, the buds were allowed to grow up through the screen and that was it.  I trimmed the lower branches while in veg.  i have never heard of cutting the fan leaves in half, but I think it would be bad.


----------



## primitive (Mar 20, 2009)

That's actually what's going on here, the main tips that are coming through the net are from pots 2-3 feet away from directly beneath them, growing horizontally with the lower shoots filling in the holes between the pot and the main tip.  I think there's so much above the screen because I let it veg a bit to long, completely filling out under the screen until kicking in flowering six days ago.


----------



## primitive (Apr 2, 2009)

18 days into flower.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 2, 2009)

Lookin' good Bro. I can almost smell that afgooey from here... Can't wait to see the end game


----------



## zipflip (Apr 12, 2009)

i like the uniform look scrog gives especially from the underside pix ive seen so far.  urs look awesome  man.


----------



## primitive (Apr 23, 2009)

39 days.  I decided to switch my main nutes from Advanced Nutrients 2-part to House and Garden Aqua Flakes when I ran out of the former.  So far so good.


----------



## nvthis (May 11, 2009)

Well? How's it comin? My afgooey is at 19 days and I feel I am needing a bit of motivation  Drop a few pics?


----------



## primitive (May 13, 2009)

Coming along nicely

My camera is lent out right now, though since I last posted the buds haven't really gotten a whole lot bigger, just much more dense.  

This has been my third run of anything, and what a confidence booster it's been!  The first two were of multiple strains that all turned out fine but not phenomenal.  This strain though is looking better than most of what I see at clubs, in terms of trichome production anyway.  There are even small clusters of triches at the base of some fan leaves.  I used a sample of a potassium booster called Snow Storm Ultra and now I kinda wish I hadn't, as since I've never grown this before, I really have no idea whether the product works or if the strain is this sticky and frosty anyway.

59 days now, starting the flush tomorrow!  I'll take some budporn before the chop


----------



## primitive (May 13, 2009)

Also, the plants have taken to the H&G nutes very well.  They didn't skip a beat when I switched.  Next run I'm going to try their full line.


----------



## nvthis (May 13, 2009)

My affy started pushing trichs 2 weeks in. Very frosty plant. I liked this bud from the clubs so I should love my own even better.  And no GIANT buds here either. Just frosty lil' nugs.



			
				primitive said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely
> 
> My camera is lent out right now, though since I last posted the buds haven't really gotten a whole lot bigger, just much more dense.
> 
> ...


----------



## primitive (May 20, 2009)

Chopping tomorrow, day 66!

Anyone venture a guess of final yield?  I've never packed a ebb/flow tray like this, so I have no idea.  Fingers crossed for 20 ounces.  

This was a lot of fun.  I'm going to experiment a bit more with different methods, but I think the trellis screens are here to stay.  They're a bit more hands on work than the one SOG grow and one "normal" grow I did, but somehow seem easier overall.  I'll have to think on that 'cuz I'm not sure why yet. 

 Also, there's hardly any popcorn on these things, the smaller buds are around the size of those five hour energy bottles.  It seems though that the main colas may have stunted.  This was my first time growing this strain, so it could be it just grows smaller colas.  But anyway, the colas were only about 2 1/2 times the size of the buds.

Pictures!!


----------



## stonedrone (May 20, 2009)

lookin' nice


----------



## primitive (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow.  So total dry yield was a big letdown, a whopping 14 oz...I seem to have some fine tuning left to do.

boo.  

I did manage to get 17 grams of an amazing blond full melt from 126 grams of close trim as a consolation prize though.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 3, 2009)

What trichome ratios were you looking at @ day 66 bro?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought the purpose of screening was to get even sized colas
each plant has only so much energy for budd so instead of a couple big colas and lots of popcorn. the screen provides each bud close to the same amount energy because they are gettinb pretty much the same light jmo
good thread thanx


----------



## primitive (Jun 3, 2009)

It was roughly 50% cloudy, 20 amber, 30 clear.  If I wasn't in the process of  moving my setup I may have given it a few more days.  

I'm looking forward to hearing what your yield is with this, it's beautiful weed so hopefully it can be coaxed into giving more product than I got out of it.  14 oz. is pretty pitiful for a 4x4 under 1000w hps isn't it?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey man my best yield yet(2nd crop) was 6oz under a 1000w. keep yr head up it looks great.


----------



## primitive (Jun 6, 2009)

From reading various experiences on growing forums, I had believed 2 lbs. per 1000w is common?  Is that unrealistic?  I've also seen it said average is 1g per watt, which would be more than 2 lbs.

For now I have something to shoot for.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 6, 2009)

hehe. 1g/w is the holy grail of growing. from my understanding it cant really surpass that much and any dbag on the net saying they grow at 1.5 is/prolly is making it up.

one way to measure your improvement is by how close you can get to 1g/w. right now i get.... .18g/w. now that is due to spider mites and old bagseed genetics, but still, my setup is only 18% functional at the moment.


----------



## primitive (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm...good to hear.  I suppose .39 ain't too bad then.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 10, 2009)

hey primitive- I just now saw your journal, but man good job! That bud looks real nice and tasty. This makes me want to try a ScrOG grow sometime soon.


----------

